# Those going to Greenwich, can we do one of those wear something...



## Odd Socks (24 June 2012)

Hi all!!

I will be working at Greenwich for the 15 days its on (please don't hate me!) and was just wondering if anyone would be up for the "wear something ..." to identify ourselves as HHOers?  I've seen it done at Badders and thought it would be fun and a good opportunity for those of us on our own to see some friendly faces 

I don't actually know what the thing is that we would wear but am open to suggestions on what people would be up for.  Nothing too garish though as Im not actually sure Im allowed to customise the Olympic uniform too much!

My suggestion would be a ribbon of some colour (possibly red) although I dont know if that would be visible enough!

Anyway, what do you all think?

xx


----------



## teapot (24 June 2012)

Tbh going by the prohobited list of things you can't wear/take in/eat etc etc, I'm not sure they'd let you do it and that includes ribbons...


----------



## HazyXmas (24 June 2012)

Gosh, lucky you 

Sounds like a good idea. Would need to be something easily available.............no ideas what i'm afraid but i'll certainly try, i'm going to be there on XC day. Can't wait.


----------



## Odd Socks (24 June 2012)

aww what?? no ribbons?? how will my hair get its daily fix of ribboned goodness?  we'll have to try and think of something that WOULD be allowed... or maybe just write HHO on a hand although Im pretty sure I wouldnt be allowed that


----------



## teapot (24 June 2012)

I'm probably exaggerating a bit but it honestly wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Madam Min (24 June 2012)

I'm going on the XC day,so excited


----------



## OldNag (24 June 2012)

This is probably the one time I will ever regret having moved out of SE London!! I'm dreading the travelling.  I could have walked it from where I used to live....

I'm up for the "wear somethign HHO" - am seeing some of the dressage and jumping.  Can't wait!


----------



## Kick On (24 June 2012)

Harlequin Jazz said:



			aww what?? no ribbons?? how will my hair get its daily fix of ribboned goodness?  we'll have to try and think of something that WOULD be allowed... or maybe just write HHO on a hand although Im pretty sure I wouldnt be allowed that 

Click to expand...

Nar you're not allowed to put any other logos/pin or anything else. When you pick up your uniform there is a long list of do's and don'ts.....................

I think you're justing going have to be very bubbly and chatty to everyone


psssssssssss................... i'm there on xc day


----------



## Tillypup (24 June 2012)

I'm going on XC day too! My daughter has already decided she'll be wearing her Joules Mary King polo shirt!


----------



## Jenni_ (24 June 2012)

I'm sure you could thread a ribbon through your jacket zip to make it 'easier to pull'


----------



## CalllyH (24 June 2012)

Not keen but happy to meet up with people


----------



## Fools Motto (25 June 2012)

I fear for my blindness that even with whatever size ribbon in either hair or on jacket zip, which am  happy to do, I will not be able to see others... What I need is for everyone else to wear those hats with a large hand (Go Gadget Go style!) saying HHO 'er.....  
We need some sort of tracking device so we can see via our phones (speshul app and all) when the nearest other member is approaching... and either run from it, or talk to it  If we don't like, least we can blame faulty app!!!

Seriously, am up for ideas tho! I'm there on XC day too.... not long now.


----------



## Odd Socks (25 June 2012)

Sounds good! I'm sure, "easy to pull" will go down a treat.  I also think I will have to wear some sort of extra identification as I'm there as a sign language interpreter.  So if anyone sees a girl, mid twenties, blonde CURLY hair waving her arms about, it'll probably be me so come say hi!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (25 June 2012)

Fools - I am loving your idea!

Is anyone going to watch the SJ final?


----------



## Xander (25 June 2012)

Kick On said:



			Nar you're not allowed to put any other logos/pin or anything else. When you pick up your uniform there is a long list of do's and don'ts.....................

I think you're justing going have to be very bubbly and chatty to everyone


psssssssssss................... i'm there on xc day 

Click to expand...

You can put pin badges etc. on your bag. Also there on xc day


----------



## Marydoll (26 June 2012)

We've got tickets for the eventing sj medal ceremony, cant wait


----------

